# Product for patterns



## brentgolden44 (Dec 9, 2007)

OK thanx….will try. My patterns are about 8" wide and up to 60" long. I make pvc birds from 2,3,4" pipe, thats why it needs to be flexible. Debbie will probably get me for this because its not wood, but here's a picture. Also, I can use the product for wood working patterns.

-Brent Golden


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

These are intersting. I posted in your other topic about what I would use as a template material. But now you have me curious, how do you cut these and form the bend of the neck? do you just heat it up like a pipe bender?


----------



## dpwalker (Aug 25, 2010)

Interesting indeed. Looks like a fun project. Nicely done!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

very creative


----------



## brentgolden44 (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you for replies and compliments.


----------

